# Text im Kreis - nicht auf dem Kreis!



## cyberium (11. November 2005)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand, wie ich es anstelle in FreeHand MX einen text im Kreis laufenzu lassen?
Text auf Pfad ist klar, nur ist der Text eben immer nur außerhalb des Kreises, ich benötige den Text allerdings innerhalb.

Gruß
Cyberium


----------



## akrite (11. November 2005)

...ich hoffe ich verstehe Dich richtig, der Text soll wie in der Abb. konkav und nicht konvex laufen innerhalb des Kreises und nicht ein Textfluss durch den Pfad(Kreis) begrenzt werden :

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## cyberium (14. November 2005)

Ja genau so! Vielen Dank!


----------

